# Kontiki review and Multijet report



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Well, the moment many have you have been waiting for - the "live in test" and "road report" of the new van. We have been together, non stop for the last 15 days and nights, and over 2500 miles.

*The Mighty Quinn - also known as The Mighty Multijet!*

The easiest part to deal with is the Fiat side of proceedings. The Fiat 3.0 Multijet engine pulls the motorhome with ease. Up hill, down dale and on the flat, the Multijet marches on, and on and on. The biggest test was going to be the run from Bellinzona services in Swizerland and the climb thereafter. What climb, the Multijet said. She sat in sixth gear at 65 mph as though that hill was not there. Fuel economy is good, yielding about 23 mpg on our travels. I am sure this will improve slightly as the engine beds in, and could easily be imprived if I ease off the right pedal a touch. The fact is though, the Multijet wants to march on. She does not want to do 55mph - she wants to go - and go she does. The chassis is an Alko based one and comes complete with six alloy wheels. There is a spare wheel stowed underneath.

The Fiat is left hand drive and comes with a good cab spec - two "glove" compartments, tinted glass, electric windows and mirrors, CD player, six speed box and sat nav. The sat nav was last seen being but in a box never to be seen again. Nothing against the product - I just do not like it. I like to make my own decisions based on past experience and by making the use of truckers maps etc.

*What went wrong? *

Only one small problem to report. I noticed that the cab aircon did not seem very effective when compared to a car's aircon system. In fact it was so ineffective, I could not tell if it was on or off. I phoned a few dealers and one - Piccadilly Motors - could look at it that same day. The van was with Picadilly in Ripon for about 90 minutes and the aircon system was re-gassed. Perfect - working well and very cold air circulates - even on the hot Italian motoways.

*Swift Kontiki 669*

Full details of the 669 can be found on the Swift website. This van is the same as those with the exception of the previously mentioned left hand drive - I am left handed after all!

Internal spec includes dual fuel stove, gas oven, microwave, Thetford fridge, TV "station" at the rear with power point and DVD/audio connections, a double island rear bed, swivel arm coffee table ad so on.

I opted to have roof aircon fitted at the factory - this is a Dometic B2200 system and it was the star of the show last week in Italy. The aircon unit also had four inbuilt lights and these cast indirect and subtle illumination over the interior - perfect for a romantic evening in - I should be so lucky. A factory fit tow bar has also been added.

In addition, a few other items have been altered to suit my personal requirements. Notable, these are double power socket in the lounge area, double power socket by the TV, 12v and 230V power socket in the boot - perfect for ironing outdoors, plugging in the stereo or even the electric mosquito zapper! I have also had the Oyster self seeking satellite system fitted by Robert Jackson/TSC at Wakefield and this is, in my opinion, a valuable addition. A further spec alteration was made in the rear locker by the addition of shelving to carry all my clutter - yet still leaving space for "several" crates of Stella at the French cash and carry. Payload is very good - 835 kg AFTER the driver is on board, the gas tanks, water tank and diesel tanks are full. With Stella weighing in at 12KG per case, it's a case of pile em high!

External storage space is good - the rear locker as mentioned, plus a forward locker which goes under neath the van. This houses, amongst other things, the awning poles/winding handle, various buckets, sponges, step ladders and the like. The gas locker currently holds 2 x 13KG Calor cylinders although this will be converted to a Gaslow system in the coming weeks.

Internal storage is a real strong point - 11 overhead lockers - some of which are empty, 2 x low level kitchen cupboards, one of which houses a lower shelf and two very sturdy pull out drawers, storage under both the oven and fridge, twin wardrobes and a very useful space under the lift up rear bed. The Luton bed has it's own dedicated area for ladder storage and there are two good sized "cubby holes" here for other odds and ends. The kitchen area also has a drawer - yes a drawer - one of those things that is as rare as rocking horse manure when it comes to drawers in motorhomes. The drawer is a good width and worktop depth - room for the bread knife! Hooray!

Heating is provided by Truma in the form of a dual fuel combi boiler - providing both heating and hot water. The heating has had little use until arriving back in the UK - and I awoke in the wee small hours and had to turn it down.

In board entertainment is provided by a TV (not standard equipment) and this is also connected to the rear view monitor, meaning that you could in theory watch two different channels at the same time. The TV is linked into the Fiat audio system and so the TV sound can be heard through the eight audio speakers if required.

The loo is of a decent size with separate shower. Water pressure in the shower is good and the water drains away quickly. A standard fit wooden duckboard prevents and slips! One undersink cupbaord and two overhead lockers complete the storage space in the loo area. A nice little touch being a hook in the shower to hang up the shower gel etc.

Attention to detail is good - and the small things - like shower hooks, ladder storage and so on make motorhoming so much easier.

*What went wrong?*

Well, despite hammering out the miles on the lovely A25 from Dunkerque to Lille - for those that do not know this road, it makes a camel's back look smooth, the van is very quiet in operation. During our short time together, faults are minimal, with only a reading light ceasing to operate. Closer investigation revealed that the bulb was loose - thanks to the A25 probably and so this is back in situ. There was a bit of an issue with the fridge - not cooling on 12v or 230v but working well on gas. Swift arranged for Thetford to look at this and the necessary action is being taken - almost as we speak.

Photos are available in my album and more will be added shortly. A further road test and live in report will be provided mid November after another high speed dash to Garda.

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Great report. Although I can't comment on the living area I have to agree with Russell on the Fiat's ability to eat up the miles and its miserly fuel consumption. I have the benefit of cruise control which appears to make the fuel go even further, and so relaxing on long motorway journeys.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that report, Russell.

I'm just glad everything was OK (and the door shut properly :wink: )

Heading over to your album now  

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Great to read your report Russell, sounds like an excellent 'home.

Just like to comment on one part ...

_"subtle illumination over the interior - perfect for a romantic evening in"_

when shall we meet then :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet*



tokkalosh said:


> Great to read your report Russell, sounds like an excellent 'home.
> 
> Just like to comment on one part ...
> 
> ...


Well well well Tricia, what can I say? I am going to Plymouth soon so I could divert cheekily along the M4.

Russell

PS - photo's not ready yet - had a bit of a kerfuffle with the camera and too many wires.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Meet*



Rapide561 said:


> Well well well Tricia, what can I say? I am going to Plymouth soon so I could divert cheekily along the M4. Russell


It would be a pleasure to meet you Russell :wink:


----------

